# [vMod-eXtreme] EVGA EPower-Board "Untouchables" im Test



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2011)

*[vMod-eXtreme] EVGA EPower-Board "Untouchables" im Test                 *


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereits vor einigen Monaten vorgestellt ist das EVGA "Untouchables" Epower-Board nun
endlich auch für Retailkunden erhältlich. Was genau dieses Tool kann und wie ihr es 
verwenden könnt möchte ich euch hier Anhand der Montage auf einer 8800GTS vorstellen.
* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr! Ich zeige euch hier anhand eines Beispiels wie das 
EVGA EPower-Board verwendet werden kann. Sämtliche Garantieansprüche gehen hierbei verloren.
                               Ich empfehle diese Art von Modifikation nur Personen mit entsprechender Löt- und Overclockingerfahrung!
* ​*EPower-Board: *"Unboxing"​Das EPower-Board wird von EVGA in einer schlichten Verpackung ausgeliefert. Der Lieferumfang fällt ebenfalls spartanisch aus mit der Platine selbst und einer Kurzanleitung.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*
Das EPower-Board im Detail:*​Die externe Spannungsversorgung wandelt 12V Gleichspannung des Netzteils in die benötigten Spannungen für Grafikkarte oder Mainboard um. Hierfür stehen 10 Phasen für vCORE und 3 Phasen für vDIMM zur Verfügung. Die Spannungswandler selbst sitzen unter einem schwarzen Kühlblock welcher beim Betrieb zusätzlich mit einem Lüfter gekühlt werden sollte. Hierfür ist auch gleich der passende Lüfteranschluss auf der Platine vorhanden. Wird nur der vCORE Ausgang genutzt reichen 2x6-Pin Stecker aus und ihr müsst den vMEMORY Eingang nicht anschließen. Ansonsten bitte alle drei Eingänge verwenden.
Die Spannungen werden im Betrieb durch den EVGA EVBot eingestellt welcher über den 5-Pin Stecker mit dem EPower-Board verbunden wird. Ohne EVBot ist das Verwenden des EPower-Boards nicht möglich!
Die Spannungen lassen sich im EVBot wie folgt einstellen:
vGPU: 800mV - 2000mV
vMEM: 1000mV - 5000mV 						
Zusätzlich gibt es auf der Platine Messpunkte für die vCORE und vDIMM.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*
Voltmod-Basics:* Die Ausrüstung​Werfen wir zunächst einen Blick auf die benötigte Ausrüstung für unser Vorhaben. Ich selbst verwende für meine Lötarbeiten die Lötstation ERSA RDS-80 mit einem 80W Lötkolben, regelbar von 150°C bis 450°C und verschiedene Spitzen. Bei der Wahl der Lötspitzen solltet ihr so groß wie möglich und so klein wie nötig vorgehen. Eine zu kleine Spitze kühlt beim Löten ggf. zu schnell ab und Leitungen können nicht mehr korrekt angelötet werden. Das ist gerade bei diesem Vorhaben wichtig, da ich Leitungen mit bis zu 16mm² Querschnitt verwende. Leitungen mit PE Farbe sind zwar nicht VDE konform aber ich habe im Moment nichts anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Lötstation ERSA RDS 80W
Lötspitze: ERSADUR 0842CD 3,2mm (Sehr dicke Spitze für Leitungen mit großem Querschnitt)
Lötspitze: ERSADUR 0832CDLF 2,2mm (Etwas dünnere Spitze z.B. zum Ablöten der Bauteile)
Lötspitze: ERSADUR 0832UDLF 0,4mm (Sehr feine Spitze für SMD Lötarbeiten)
Kleine Flachzange
Kleiner Seitenschneider
Großer Seitenschneider
Dremel mit Schleifaufsatz
10mm² Kupfer-Leitung
16mm² Kupfer-Leitung
Lötzinn
Neben der Lötausrüstung benötigt ihr auf jeden Fall auch ein digitales Multimeter und hochwertige Feststoffkondensatoren. Ich habe mir hierfür 2.5V 1500µF Kondensatoren in den USA gekauft. Des Weiteren benötigt ihr 6,3V Feststoffkondensatoren für den Memory-Mod. Da meine noch nicht angekommen sind werde ich ausnahmsweise auch hierfür die 2,5V Kondensatoren verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Montage des EPower-Boards:*​* 
**1. Vorbereitung*Neben den oben beschriebenen Werkzeugen benötigen wir vor allem Leitungen mit großem Querschnitt. Ich empfehle mindestens 10mm² - besser 16mm². Die 8800GTS 512MB ist mit 143W spezifiziert. Bei einer GPU Spannung von etwa 1,2V fließen hier bis zu 100A zur GPU. Da wir die Karte später übertakten werden, wird noch ein weitaus größerer Storm fließen weshalb wird die Leitungen entsprechend dimensionieren müssen. 
Des Weiteren hat jede Leitung einen ohmschen Widerstand welcher einen Spannungsabfall zur Folge hat. Bei Leitungen mit größerem Querschnitt senken wir so den ohmschen Widerstand und verringern den Spannungsabfall zwischen EPower-Board und GPU.

Die Originalkarte habe ich bereits etliche Male gebencht weshalb sie auf der Vorderseite mit Liquid Tape isoliert ist. Auf der Rückseite befindet sich eine herkömmliche Volt-Mod zur Veränderung der GPU- und RAM-Spannung. Diese habe ich bei den Vortests für dieses Review benötigt weshalb ich ihn nicht entfernt habe. Mehr dazu findet ihr später im Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Hier noch ein Bild meines Arbeitsplatzes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*2. Finden der Anschlusspunkte auf der Grafikkarte*Auf jeder Grafikkarte befinden sich Spannungswandler welche die 12V Gleichspannung vom Netzteil in die passende GPU- und RAM-Spannung wandeln. Das EPower-Board hat dieselbe Funktion. D.h. wir entfernen die Original-Spannungsversorgung der Grafikkarte und ersetzen diese durch die EVGA Platine. 

Die Standardspannungsversorgung ist natürlich von Grafikkarte zu Grafikkarte verschieden. Bei meiner 8800GTS finden wir eine 3-Phasen Spannungsversorgung für die GPU und eine 1-Phasen Spannungsversorgung für den Speicher. 
Hier farblich hervorgehoben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
3. Entfernen der Standard-Spannungsversorgung*Der einfachste Weg die originale Spannungsversorgung zu deaktivieren besteht darin deren Spulen zu entfernen. Jede Phase besitzt eine Spule - in unserem Fall also genau vier Spulen. So müssen wir nicht alle Bauteile der Stromversorgung ablöten sondern trennen einfach die Verbindung. Im folgenden Bild habe ich beschrieben welche Bauteile genau gemeint sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Fürs Ablöten der Spulen habe ich die größte Lötspitze verwendet, da die Lötpunkte relativ groß sind und das original Lötzinn auf dem PCB sich schwer verflüssigen lässt. Etwas Flussmittel kann hierbei auch Hilfreich sein. 
Nun sind GPU und Speicher von der Standardspannungsversorgung getrennt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die freigelegten Lötstellen auf dem PCB habe ich gereinigt und mit neuem Lötzinn versehen. Durch das Entfernen der Spulen haben wir nun drei Anlötepunkte für die GPU und eine für den Speicher geschaffen. Zusätzlich befindet sich oben noch ein freies Lötpad welches ebenfalls direkt mit der GPU verbunden ist. Wir können dies also als viertes, zusätzliches Lötpad verwenden. Hier bildlich dargestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Abschließend messen wir mit dem digitalen Multimeter noch den Durchgangswiderstand der GPU und es RAMs. Hierzu einfach zwischen einem der oben gekennzeichneten Punkten (vGPU uns vMEM) und einem Massepunkt messen. Die gemessenen Werte notieren!
Bei mir habe ich folgende Werte gemessen:

GPU: 0,9 Ohm
MEM: 49,8 Ohm
​*4. Lokalisieren und bearbeiten der Masse-Flächen*Nun brauchen wir noch die passenden Lötpunkte für die Masse (Ground) des EPower-Boards. So fern möglich versuchen wir vorhandene Masseflächen zu verwenden. Die meisten davon befinden sich allerdings auf der Rückseite in Form der Schraubenlöcher. Auf Grund des hohen Stromflusses benötigen wir so viele Masseverbindungen wie möglich. Hier werde ich eine etwas radikalere Methode anwenden.
Beim Betrachten des PCBs der 8800GTS fällt auf, dass es hellgrüne und dunkelgrüne Flächen gibt. Die grüne Farbe ist in erster Linie ein Schutzlack des PCBs. Unter den hellgrünen Flächen befinden sich allerdings auch die benötigten Masseflächen. D.h. durch entfernen der grünen Schutzschicht auf den hellen Flächen kommen wir an die hauchdünne Kupferschicht der Masse. Ich habe mir vorab das PCB genau angeschaut und mir überlegt welche Masseflächen ich verwenden werde. Diese habe ich auf den folgenden Bildern farblich hervorgehoben. Gelb umrandete Flächen sind geeignete Masseflächen welche wir allerdings erst noch bearbeiten müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Beim folgenden Schritt muss absolut vorsichtig und sorgfältig gearbeitet werden! Die Kupferschicht der Massefläche ist sehr dünn und bei zu langem Schleifen auf einer Stelle können darunter liegende Lagen der Platine beschädigt werden. Achtet außerdem darauf, dass ihr umliegende Bauteile und Leiterbahnen nicht beschädigt. Fehler können hier sehr schnell den Defekt der Karte zur Folge haben! Ich habe mit dem Dremel und einem passenden Schleifaufsatz die Schutzschicht erfolgreich entfernt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Anschließend habe ich die freigelegte Kupferschicht mit einer dünnen Schicht Lötzinn überzogen. Als nächstes messen wir erneut die Durchgangswiderstände von GPU zu Masse und RAM zur Masse, um ggf. Kurzschlüsse festzustellen. Hier habe ich erneut die Werte von oben mit 0,9 Ohm bei der GPU und 49,8 Ohm am Speicher gemessen - es ist also alles in Ordnung. Werte unterhalb von 0,5 Ohm bedeuten in der Regel Kurzschlüsse und ihr müsst alle Lötstellen usw. nochmals Prüfen um den Fehler zu finden. 
Im Normalfall solltet ihr für die GPU Werte von 1-10 Ohm und für den Speicher 50-100 Ohm messen.
​*5. Vorbereiten des EPower-Boards*Bevor wir mit dem Löten anfangen müssen wir einen passenden Platz für das EPower-Board finden. Die Verbindung zwischen Grafikkarte und der Platine sollte so kurz wie möglich sein um den Spannungsabfall zu reduzieren. Ich werde das EPower-Board daher auf der Vorderseite knapp über den Lötpunkten platzieren. Bedenkt auch dass ihr evtl. noch einen Pot montieren wollt und deshalb ausreichend Platz lasst.
Anschließend habe ich die Lötpunkte auf dem PCB des EPower-Boards noch mit Lötzinn bedeckt. Das wird uns später das Anlöten der Leitungen vereinfachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​* 6. Verbinden von Grafikkarte und "Untouchables"*Nun geht es ans Eingemachte. Für die Verbindung zwischen vGPU und vMEM zu den Lötpunkten auf dem EPower-Board werde ich 16mm² Leitungen verwenden. Ich habe zunächst drei, etwa 3cm lange Stücke vorbereitet und auf die vGPU Punkte angelötet. Achtet darauf, dass diese in einer geraden Linie angeordnet sind, da wir nun das EPower Board anlöten wollen. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein könnt ihr es immer noch korrigieren durch erneutes Auflöten. Die Lötstellen dürft ihr keiner großen mechanischen Belastung aussetzen da sich sonst evtl. die Lötpunkte von dem PCB ablösen können. Nach dem Anbringen des EPower-Boards habe ich auch den vierten vGPU Punkt mit dem EPower-Board verbunden. Allerdings mit einer 10mm² Leitung.
Als nächstes kommen wir zur Stromversorgung für den Speicher. Hierfür habe ich ein etwas längeres Stück 16mm² Leitung zurecht gebogen und angelötet. Anschließend kommen wir zu den Massepunkten. Neben den zwei freigelegten Masseflächen habe ich zusätzlich noch eine Fläche rechts oben verwendet. Die Bohrungslöcher des Originalkühlers können wir auch zu unserem Vorteil nutzen. Ich habe hierdurch 10mm² Leitungen gelegt und mit der Rückseite verlötet.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​* 7. Kontrolle der Lötstellen und erster Funktionstest*Zum Abschluss kontrollieren wir erneut die Durchgangswiderstände zur GPU und Speicher. Diese sollten erneut den am Anfang gemessenen Wert annehmen. Solltet ihr Widerstände unter 0,5 Ohm messen müsst ihr eure Lötarbeit nochmals genau überprüfen.
Beim ersten Funktionstest geht es nur darum zu schauen ob die Karte startet und ein Bild angezeigt wird. Ich habe hierfür einen der8auer Raptor Pot montiert, die Karte angeschlossen und das System gestartet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Als erstes solltet ihr die anliegende Spannung an GPU und RAM überprüfen. Das EPower-Board startet normalerweise mit Spannungen von 1,2V für die GPU und 1,5V auf dem RAM. Passen diese Werte in etwa könnt ihr das System wieder herunterfahren.
​* 8. Anbringen der Kondensatoren*Als letztes werden wir auf der Grafikkarte Kondensatoren an, um den Spannungsabfall im Betrieb zu reduzieren. Grundsätzlich könnt ihr diese an jedem Punkt anbringen zwischen Masse und anliegender GPU- oder RAM-Spannung. Achtet hierbei unbedingt auf die richtige Polarität und Durchschlagspannung der Kondensatoren. Im Idealfall solltet ihr 2,5V Caps für GPU und 6,3V für den RAM verwenden. Ich empfehle dafür Feststoffkondensatoren welche in Deutschland allerdings schwer zu bekommen sind (oder ich habe die passende Quelle noch nicht gefunden).
Für die 8800GTS 512MB habe ich für euch bereits alle möglichen Lötstellen auf diesem Bild markiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Natürlich müsst ihr nicht an jeder Stelle einen Kondensator einlöten. Etwa 5 für die GPU und für den RAM sollten ausreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Abschließend muss erneut der Durchgangswiderstand gemessen werden. Sind alle Werte in Ordnung habt ihr das EPower-Board erfolgreich installiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 
**Praxistest: *Stock VRM vs. EVGA "Untouchables"*Testsystem:*
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4500MHz
2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT (933MHz CL7-7-7-19 2T)
Windows XP SP3​*Test mit Standardspannungsversorgung:*Vorab habe ich die Karte, wie oben beschrieben mit der Standardspannungsversorgung und einer normalen vMod getestet. Ich habe dazu einen der8auer Raptor GPU Pot auf der Karte installiert. Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Gelid Extreme verwendet.
Um die Karte zu testen habe ich mich für den 3DMark2003 entschieden. Dieser belastet hauptsächlich die GPU und skaliert sichtbar auf eine Taktänderung. Während des Tests habe ich die Karte mit Trockeneis gekühlt, um den Einfluss der Temperatur auf die Taktänderung möglichst auszuschließen. Während des Tests lag die Temperatur bei -66 ± 1 °C. 
Die GPU-Spannung habe ich auf etwas unter 1,4 Volt angehoben da Werte darüber unter Trockeneis erfahrungsgemäß oft einen negativen Einfluss auf den Takt haben können. Die Spannung habe ich während des Benchmarks durchgehend gemessen und die Werte alle 2 Sekunden in eine Tabelle eingetragen. So konnte ich die Durchschnittsspannung errechnen, welche später wichtig ist, da das EPower-Board möglichst mit gleicher Spannung arbeiten soll.
Die RAM-Spannung habe ich auf 2,21 ± 0,01 Volt angehoben. In meinen Vortests konnte ich feststellen, dass ein weiteres Anheben der RAM-Spannung keinen Einfluss mehr auf den maximalen Takt hatte.
Der maximal erreichbare Takt hat sich bei 1008 MHz der GPU und 1274 MHz beim RAM eingestellt:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Test mit EVGA EPower-Board:*Anders als mit der Spannungsversorgung wird nun die Spannung per EVBot eingestellt. Durch die Leitungen zwischen EPower-Board und Grafikkarte entsteht der oben angesprochene Spannungsabfall. Ich musste deshalb im EVBot eine Spannung von 1,43125 Volt einstellen, um an der GPU eine Spannung von 1386mV zu erreichen.
Der EVBot wurde ursprünglich nicht für das EPower-Board gebaut weshalb die Spannungen dort einen anderen Namen haben. Ihr findet diese unter Mainboard -> Core Voltage und DIMM Voltage. Über die Auswahltasten lässt sich die gewünschte Spannung nun einfach einstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Im Betrieb lag die Temperatur bei -67 ± 1 °C. Also nahezu identisch zur Temperatur im ersten Test und innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Was mit direkt positiv aufgefallen ist: Die Spannungsschwankungen im 3D Betrieb waren deutlich geringer. Die RAM Spannung schwankte überhaupt nicht mehr und lang stabil bei 2,21 Volt. Alle Spannungen habe ich weiter unten zum Überblick nochmals in einer Tabelle dargestellt.
Trotz etwas geringerer GPU-Spannung konnte ich den Takt etwas weiter anheben als mit  der Standardspannungsversorgung - auf 1026 MHz. Wesentlich überraschter war ich vom Ergebnis des Speichers. Im Vortest frierte das Bild über 1274 MHz sofort ein. Nun konnte ich den RAM sogar auf 1296 MHz anheben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Ergebnisse im Vergleich:*

.
|Standard|OC (Stock)|OC (EPower)
GPU-Takt|650 MHz|1008 MHz|1026 MHz
vGPU|1183 mV|1385 mV|1383 mV
GPU-Temp.(Last)|-|-66 ± 1 °C|-67 ± 1 °C
Speicher-Takt|972 MHz|1274 MHz|1296 MHz
vMEM|2,02 V|2,21 ± 0,01 V|2,21 VIm folgenden Diagramm habe ich die GPU Spannungen während des Tests "Nature" grafisch dargestellt. Auffällig ist hier, dass bei der Standardspannungsversorgung die GPU unter großer Last mit mehr Spannung versorgt wird (Abschnitt 48s bis 55s). Beim EPower-Board hingegen sinkt die Spannung unter Last etwas ab, bleibt aber insgesamt stabiler. 
Durchschnittlich liegt bei Stock VRM eine Spannung von 1385mV an und beim EPower-Board 1383mV - also geringfügig weniger. Dennoch konnte ich einen höheren Takt erreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Fazit:*Viele Übertakter (vor allem Extremübertakter) haben sich in den letzten Wochen gefragt "bringt des EPower-Board wirklich etwas?". Diese Frage kann ich nach diesem Test mit einem "Ja" beantworten. Positiv überrascht war ich vor allem vom Einfluss auf den Speicher womit ich absolut nicht gerechnet habe. Dieser Test war ein reiner Vergleich zwischen herkömmlichem vMod und dem EPower Board bei gleicher Temperatur. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Unterschiede bei höherer Spannung und unter LN2 noch deutlicher sein werden.
Sicherlich kann man aus einer 8800GTS keine GTX580 machen - das sollte jedem klar sein. Wer aber den letzten Rest aus seiner Grafikkarte rausholen möchte liegt bei diesem Produkt absolut richtig. Andere Grafikkarten wie z.B. eine 8500 GT welche nur eine einphasige Spannungsversorgung besitzt wird sicherlich noch deutlich stärker vom EPower Board profitieren. 
Eine weitere Anwendungsmöglichkeit ist das wieder beleben von defekten Karten. Ich habe schon oft Karten mit defekten Spannungswandlern gesehen welche mit diesem Produkt evtl. wieder zum Leben erweckt werden können sofern GPU und RAM nicht beschädigt sind.
Für etwa 150€ erhaltet ihr das EPower-Board und den EVBot im EVGA-Europe Onlineshop. Wen dies und die oben beschriebene Arbeit nicht abschreckt kann bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Ich werde mit Sicherheit in den nächsten Wochen noch einige weitere Karten quälen 

Bei Fragen und Anmerkungen stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung

Roman "der8auer"​


----------



## der8auer (18. Februar 2012)

picdump#1


----------



## der8auer (20. Februar 2012)

picdump#2


----------



## der8auer (20. Februar 2012)

picdump#3


----------



## der8auer (20. Februar 2012)

Thema ist online  Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Februar 2012)

erster  Sehr schön Roman nettes Spielzeug vorallem auch ganz nützlich


----------



## der8auer (20. Februar 2012)

Hehe danke  Habe gerade noch 3 Bilder des fertigen Teils hinzugefügt unter "8. Anbringen der Kondensatoren"


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Februar 2012)

Top Roman 
Ist ja nen richtig geiles Teil, aber doch schon ziemlich teuer, gerade wenn man wenige Grafikkarten hat rechnet sich das wohl weniger, als bei deinem Arsenal 
Ich will deine 8500GT hier schnellstens gequält sehen 

Edit: Fürs nächste mal, lad die Bilder in ein öffentliches (!) Album in deinem Profil hoch und verlink sie einfach, dann brauchste keine Picdumps


----------



## xTc (20. Februar 2012)

1A Test mit Sternchen. Gefällt mir gut. 

Geiles Ding, würd mich mal interessieren wie es sich bei neueren Karten schlägt.
Eine Geforce GTX 550 Ti bekommt man damit bestimmt zu abheben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2012)

Auf den Test habe ich lange gewartet 
Unter Dice hält sich der Zuwachs ja noch in Grenzen, aber was LN2 angeht, bin ich wirklich gespannt. 

Lohnenswerte Investition für lötbegabte Extrem-Übertakter, die wirklich auf der Weltrekord-Jagd sind. Zumal man das Ding ja beliebig oft auf vielen verschiedenen Karten wiederverwenden kann, theoretisch zumindest. Sobald man ein Sahnestück von Karte hat, das richtig gut geht, kann man damit sicherlich das restliche fehlende Quäntchen an Leistung rausholen. Auf kleineren Karten ist es bestimmt richtig lustig, wobei nach der Definition schon alles unterhalb einer GTX580 mit 16+2 Phasen als klein gilt. 

Den Mod nachzumachen, würde ich mir mit dem passenden Werkzeug (was ich nicht habe) auch zutrauen, nur selber rausfinden wäre mir dann doch noch zu heikel. Da begnüge ich mich lieber damit, Sata-Kabel an Festplatten mit kaputten Steckern zu löten (was mich heute schon 2 Stunden gekostet und nichts gebracht hat ).


----------



## OCPerformance (20. Februar 2012)

geiler Artikel roman echt fett. 


sag mal wie hoch kannste die Spannung theoretisch mit dem EPower-Board einstellen?


----------



## der8auer (20. Februar 2012)

Danke  Das hab ich im Review vergessen, muss ich noch hinzufügen. 
vGPU: 800mV - 2000mV
vMEM: 1000mV - 5000mV




Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Den Mod nachzumachen, würde ich mir mit dem passenden  Werkzeug (was ich nicht habe) auch zutrauen, nur selber rausfinden wäre  mir dann doch noch zu heikel. Da begnüge ich mich lieber damit,  Sata-Kabel an Festplatten mit kaputten Steckern zu löten (was mich heute  schon 2 Stunden gekostet und nichts gebracht hat ).


 
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen noch Anleitungen für ein paar weitere Karten posten  Wenn ihr Fragen zu einem speziellen Modell habt kann ich euch das auch gerne zeigen.


----------



## SchnickNick (21. Februar 2012)

wirklich bombe  

OC @ the next level


----------



## der8auer (21. Februar 2012)

Danke 

Wurde sogar auf spanisch übersetzt  

Revisión: EVGA EPower-Board Untouchables


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöner Review, Roman. 
Wer sind denn die Leute aus dem spanischen Board?


----------



## der8auer (21. Februar 2012)

Danke  

Overclocking-TV falls dir das was sagt. Kannst ja mal bei Facebook suchen


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (22. Februar 2012)

Alles sehr schön was du da gemacht hast.
Aber ich glaube das mit dem Löten sollten wir noch mal üben, das sieht aus wie gebraten.


----------



## DOcean (22. Februar 2012)

super Test...

noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Auslöten der Spulen, dafür kann man auch einen Heissluftfön nehmen...


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2012)

Besteht da nicht die gefahr, dass du die restlichen bauteile gleich mit wegbrätst.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2012)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen, mit einem Heissluftfön in der benötigten Hitze kriste doch das komplette PCB kahl?


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2012)

Jap da wirst mit Sicherheit andere Bauteile beschädigen.



LaWaCOBRA schrieb:


> Alles sehr schön was du da gemacht hast.
> Aber ich glaube das mit dem Löten sollten wir noch mal üben, das sieht aus wie gebraten.



Ich glaube nicht dass ich Löten noch üben muss. Mach das erst mal nach.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2012)

LaWaCOBRA schrieb:


> Alles sehr schön was du da gemacht hast.
> Aber ich glaube das mit dem Löten sollten wir noch mal üben, das sieht aus wie gebraten.


 
Nicht, dass ich hier irgendwas auf Beitragscounter oder Mitgliedszeit als Schw***längenvergleich geben würde, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich es mir vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen ob du jemanden der *sowas* selbstständig entwirft und lötet und #54 der Overclocker in der Welt ist wirklich so anmachen willst


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (22. Februar 2012)

Das sollte keine Beleidigung sein.
Wenn du das als solche empfunden hast dann tut mir das leid.
Aber die 1,5mm" Schutzleiter sehn schon ein wenig komisch aus.
Trotz allem aber ein sehr schönes Review.

So und nun Asche auf mein Haupt.........


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2012)

Öhm das sind *16mm²*  Das ist ja gerade der Punkt. Also 8mm im Durchmesser etwa (mit Isolierung). 1,5mm² wäre ja witzlos


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (22. Februar 2012)

Ok...
Das sieht auf den Bildern anders aus zumindest für mich.
Aber trotzdem net schlecht.


----------



## devon (22. Februar 2012)

1050Mhz im 06er hat ich auch schon auf meinen zwei 8800 GT 512 mit VMOD und OCP MOD.

Willsch die eigentlich die hab ich noch komm aber irgendwie nichmehr zum benchen...


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2012)

LaWaCOBRA schrieb:


> Ok...
> Das sieht auf den Bildern anders aus zumindest für mich.
> Aber trotzdem net schlecht.


 
Deshalb gibts ja den Text zum Bild in dem das alles steht  Thx 




devon schrieb:


> 1050Mhz im 06er hat ich auch schon auf meinen zwei 8800 GT 512 mit VMOD und OCP MOD.
> 
> Willsch die eigentlich die hab ich noch komm aber irgendwie nichmehr zum benchen...



Was für RAM ist da verbaut? Hynix oder Samsung?


----------



## OCPerformance (22. Februar 2012)

Hab ne Idee sag mal würde das teil auch auf nen Mainboard funtzen rein theoretisch ja oder könnte das teil nen QX9650 befeuern oder würde es verglühen?


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2012)

Das Board ist für Mainboards und Grafikkarten gedacht.


----------



## OCPerformance (22. Februar 2012)

Und meinst du das Teil würde nen nen QX am laufen halten denn der zieht nicht wenig an Strom.


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöner Thread Roman! 

@OCPerformance: Das Untouchables ist die CPU/DIMM-Stromversorgung des EVGA E760 / X58 Classified Mainboards, sollte also mit dem QX9650 klar kommen.


----------



## Schmidde (22. Februar 2012)

Ne übertaktete GPU zieht auch je nach Modell (weit) über 400Watt.


----------



## OCPerformance (22. Februar 2012)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread Roman!
> 
> @OCPerformance: Das Untouchables ist die CPU/DIMM-Stromversorgung des EVGA E760 / X58 Classified Mainboards, sollte also mit dem QX9650 klar kommen.


 

Klare Ansage vielen Dank.  Danke ihr beiden. 



Kost nen bisl was das Spielzeug möchte da schon auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (22. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöne Arbeit. Nur eine kleine Anmerkung wenn du das nächste mal so ein dicken Querschnitt auflöten willst würde ich dir vorschlagen nimm das Kabel isolliere davon etwas mehr ab  verdrille es irgendwie stark verlöte dann die Enden des Kabels zwicke den Rest ab und verlöte es an der Platine da wenn du an beiden Ennden Lötzin drauf hast verlötet es besser ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du es so gemacht hast aber das wäre nur ein ratschlag von mir ich hab mal sowas ähnliches gemacht und nach ner Zeit hatte ich dann den Schung raus. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Grafikkarten ich würde gerne sowas bei einer High End Grafikkarte sehen.
Ich kenne mich zwar bei sowas nicht aus bring es eigentlich dann was bei einer neuen Grafikarte z.B. 580 oder 7970?


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2012)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Hab ne Idee sag mal würde das teil auch auf nen Mainboard funtzen rein theoretisch ja oder könnte das teil nen QX9650 befeuern oder würde es verglühen?


 
Geht problemlos 




DEADSHOOTER schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit. Nur eine kleine Anmerkung wenn du das nächste mal so ein dicken Querschnitt auflöten willst würde ich dir vorschlagen nimm das Kabel isolliere davon etwas mehr ab  verdrille es irgendwie stark verlöte dann die Enden des Kabels zwicke den Rest ab und verlöte es an der Platine da wenn du an beiden Ennden Lötzin drauf hast verlötet es besser ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du es so gemacht hast aber das wäre nur ein ratschlag von mir ich hab mal sowas ähnliches gemacht und nach ner Zeit hatte ich dann den Schung raus.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Grafikkarten ich würde gerne sowas bei einer High End Grafikkarte sehen.
> Ich kenne mich zwar bei sowas nicht aus bring es eigentlich dann was bei einer neuen Grafikarte z.B. 580 oder 7970?



Danke 

Das habe ich anfangs auch so gemacht. Das Problem ist, dass die Kabelstücke so extrem kurz sind. Dadurch wird die ganze Leitung so warm, dass das Lot an beiden Enden flüssig wird. Ist aber nur bei der 16mm² Leitung so schlimm. Bei der 10mm² gehts ganz einfach.

Kommt immer drauf an wie die Standardspannungsversorgung aussieht. Beim Referenzdesign wirds sicher etwas bringen. Bei einer Lightning z.B. wird es evtl. sogar negativ ausfallen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. Februar 2012)

Erstmal ein großes Lob für den Test!

Was aber bei den zu verlötenden Kondensatoren noch wichtig ist, das diese (Ultra-) Low ESR und ESL Typen sind, sonst könnten es dort eventuell zu Problemen kommen. 

SMD-Bauteile lassen sich gut mit Heißluft entfernen, das stimmt. Allerdings würde ich bei der Packungsdichte das nur mit professionellem Werkzeug machen wollen, und das ist sehr teuer. Auf Arbeit die Heißluftlötstationen kosten jenseits der 10K und können teilweise mit 1 KW Leistung die Luft erhitzen (Volumenstrom + Temperatur + Infrarotunterhitze + Vakuum regelbar). Damit würden die Spulen wohl recht leicht herunter gehen. Aber auch dabei wäre auf umliegende Bauteile zu achten und diese z.B. mit irgendwelchem Abdeckmasken zu schützen. Zu Hause geht's da wohl am ehesten mit 2 Lötkolben. Eventuell könnte es auch mit einer regelbaren Heisßluftpistole + kleiner Düse und mit von Alufolie abgedeckten umliegenden Bauteilen klappen...


----------



## Rockabilly87 (23. Februar 2012)

Esrtmal Kompliment zu dem ausfühlichen Test

Aber um nochmal zum Löten zurück zu kommen. 
Ist der imense Querschnitt des Kabels denn überhaupt notwendig bei der geringen Länge?!? 
Du hast doch sicher Berechnungen dazu angestellt. 
Bei der geringen Länge wärst du doch sicher selbst mit der Hälfte an Querschnitt auf der sicheren Seite gewesen, was Spannungsverlust etc. angeht.


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Kostet zu viel und macht zu viel Arbeit für das bisschen an Zugewinn... wenn man dann mal vergleicht wie groß die Taktdifferenz ist zwischen Auslieferungszustand und "normalen" Moddingmöglichkeiten, und dann die Differenz zwischen normalem Modding und EVGA Untouchable in Bezug auf die Kosten und den Aufwand, dann lohnt das ja mal sowas von gar nicht!

Dann lieber auf LN2 umsteigen um noch ein wenig was rauszukitzeln...

ich mein 18 Mhz mehr GPU und 22 MHz mehr Ram... das sind ja grade mal 5% bei GPU und 7% bei Ram im Vergleich zu vorher!



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Erstmal ein großes Lob für den Test!
> 
> Was aber bei den zu verlötenden Kondensatoren noch wichtig ist, das diese (Ultra-) Low ESR und ESL Typen sind, sonst könnten es dort eventuell zu Problemen kommen.
> 
> SMD-Bauteile lassen sich gut mit Heißluft entfernen, das stimmt. Allerdings würde ich bei der Packungsdichte das nur mit professionellem Werkzeug machen wollen, und das ist sehr teuer. Auf Arbeit die Heißluftlötstationen kosten jenseits der 10K und können teilweise mit 1 KW Leistung die Luft erhitzen (Volumenstrom + Temperatur + Infrarotunterhitze + Vakuum regelbar). Damit würden die Spulen wohl recht leicht herunter gehen. Aber auch dabei wäre auf umliegende Bauteile zu achten und diese z.B. mit irgendwelchem Abdeckmasken zu schützen. Zu Hause geht's da wohl am ehesten mit 2 Lötkolben. Eventuell könnte es auch mit einer regelbaren Heisßluftpistole + kleiner Düse und mit von Alufolie abgedeckten umliegenden Bauteilen klappen...



Gibt auch schönes Aluklebeband für genau solche Sachen, und dann ab mit Heißluftfön... Kosten insgesamt vllt 50 Euro. Eine günstige Heißluftstation bekommt man übrigens ab 120-150 Euro. Bei vielen Lötstationen gibts auch tolle Entlötzangen...


----------



## SchnickNick (23. Februar 2012)

und mit denen Sachen wärste dann auch bei knapp 200€ da kannste dir dann locker des EVGA Untouchable kaufen und waste noch an Zeit reinsteckst ist der Mod fertig


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2012)

Das gilt für den Fall dass man das Untouchable schon hat!!! Da gehts rein um Lötsachen, welche eben nicht direkt mal tausende Euro kosten müssen um das so zu machen, das nix verbrannt ist. Was das jetz mit dem Kostenaufwand des Untouchable an sich zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht.

Zudem gehts auch noch günstiger, wenn man ne geschickte Hand hat. Dann gehts auch mit der unregelbaren Heiluftpistole mit gesamtkosten von ca 15 Euro...

Was das Untouchable an sich angeht hab ich alles *über* dem Zitat gesagt, da stehen einfach mal mehrere Hundert Euro bei 5-7% Taktgewinn gegenüber vllt 20 Euro für nen "normalen" Voltmod und 30-65% Taktgewinn. Es ist ja noch nicht mal geklärt, ob nicht vllt LN2 den gleichen Taktgewinn gebracht hätte, und man sich generell das riskannte Löten sparen kann.

Zudem gibts auch noch die OC Karten, die sowieso schon ne bessere Energieversorgung haben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Februar 2012)

Man muss das eher so sehen:
Untouchables + GPU @ Dice = geringer Nutzen
Untouchables + GPU @ LN2 = größerer Nutzen

Sprich
Untouchables + GPU @ LN2 > GPU @ LN2 ohne Untouchables

Roman hat nur Trockeneis verwendet, weil er keinen flüssigen Stickstoff zur Hand hatte, nicht weil die EVGA-Platine im Dice-Betrieb Ergebnisse bringt, die sonst nur mit LN2 möglich sind.

Gerade Low-Budget-Karten würden mit LN2 gegenüber Dice häufig deutlich stärker zulegen (jaja, Coldbug ), wenn eben nicht die auf das Allernötigste zurechtgestutzte Platine dies verhindern würde.

Gerade im Hwbot-Wettkampf sind es häufig nur ein paar Prozent, die ein gutes von einem Top-Ergebnis unterscheiden; "sinnvoll" ist es ohnehin nicht, irgendwas mit tendenziell gesundheitsgefährdenden Substanzen herunterzukühlen, um für eine Stunde ein schnellere Komponente zu haben.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2012)

Sehr cooler Erfahrungsbericht 
Interessant zu sehen was alles machbar ist. 

Kann man die Platine theoretisch auch mit AMD-Karten verwenden?

Die HD7000-Serie wäre doch was für extrem hohe Taktraten


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Man muss das eher so sehen:
> Untouchables + GPU @ Dice = geringer Nutzen
> Untouchables + GPU @ LN2 = größerer Nutzen
> 
> ...



schon klar, aber es gibt ja immer noch nen Unterschied zwischen: "nicht sinnvoll, aber cool" und "Kosten sind völlig wurscht"

Der Privatanwender hat nunmal keine Kohle ohne Ende, und da muss man halt schon aufs Verhältnis schauen. Ansonsten lönnte man ja auch ohne Problem wie bei AMD Events Dutzende Prozzessoren vorselektieren, oder eben Grafikkarten.

*Interessant wäre noch, ob Eine OC Karte (bessere Energiversorgung) unter LN2 schlechter läuft als eine normale unter LN2 mit Untouchable*

Ich finde jedenfalls, das da schon noch mind 10% hätten rausspringen müssen... selbst unter Dice. Sonst würde ich selbst als Extremübertakter bei "normalen" Mitteln bleiben, weil sie einfach mehr versprechen. Denn wie man sieht heißt extrem oc ja nicht, dass man gleich extrem Hardware verwendet, welche mehrere Tausend Euro verschlingt.


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2012)

exa da gebe ich dir bei den aktuellen Ergebnissen auch völlig Recht. Dies ist allerdings der absolut erste vorher-nachher Vergleich den es gibt. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass andere Karten besser reagieren weshalb ich gestern das EPower-Board auf eine 8500GT gelötet habe. Tests werde ich heute durchführen.

Wie gesagt ich kann nur testen. Fürs Ergebnis könnt ihr höchstens EVGA verantwortlich machen 

edit: Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es z.B. bei Lightning Karten einen negativen Einfluss hätte.



Rockabilly87 schrieb:


> Esrtmal Kompliment zu dem ausfühlichen Test
> 
> Aber um nochmal zum Löten zurück zu kommen.
> Ist der imense Querschnitt des Kabels denn überhaupt notwendig bei der geringen Länge?!?
> ...


 
Berechnungen kann ich nicht machen denn dafür bräuchte ich Messergebnisse welche ich logischerweise erst bei fertigem Mod machen kann.

Habe daher erst getestet und 10mm² Leitungen verwendet. Spannungsunterschied zwischen EPower-Board und GPU sah dann so aus:
1,4 vGPU im EPower-Board eingestellt: 1,355 vGPU gemessen

Nachdem ich 16mm² Leitungen verwendet habe waren es 1,364 vGPU bei eigestellten 1,400 Volt. Kleiner Unterschied aber eben besser


----------



## Markusretz (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr interessanter Test 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
Du schreibst, dass du so dicke Kabel verwendest wegen der hohen Stromstärke
Aber auf dem PCB selbst sind doch nur sehr dünne Lagen Kupfer verbaut. Diese müssten doch bei solchem Ampere-Zahlen von 100-200A sofort durchbrennen oder?


----------



## Shones (24. Februar 2012)

> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
> Du schreibst, dass du so dicke Kabel verwendest wegen der hohen Stromstärke
> Aber auf dem PCB selbst sind doch nur sehr dünne Lagen Kupfer verbaut.  Diese müssten doch bei solchem Ampere-Zahlen von 100-200A sofort  durchbrennen oder?


Ich denke es geht ihm um den Widerstand der Kabel, also den daraus resultierenden Spannungsverlust, nicht um die Belastbarkeit. Und die Leitungen auf der Platine sind ja recht kurz, da geht nicht viel Spannung verloren. Und aushalten tun sie das allemal.

Ihr dürft mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Markusretz (24. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Spannungsverlust war mir schon klar.
Nur ich wunder mich halt, wie diese dünnen Kupferschichten im PCB diese Stromstärke aushalten können. Der Querschnitt davon wird schon recht gering sein.
Ich errinner mich gerade an den PCGH-Netzteiltest, als sie ein Kabel kurzschlossen. Da waren die Amperezahlen geringer wie die auf dem PCB und das Kabel ist abgeschmort.
Der Querschnitt im PCB kommt mir noch kleiner vor wie in dem Kabel.
Irgendwie will ich die logik nicht so ganz verstehen


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

Die PCBs sind ja mehrlagig. Eine einzelne Verbindung mag einen kleinen Querschnitt haben aber es sind einfach sehr viele.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Februar 2012)

Grün-Gelbe Leitungen? Und dann diese Lötstellen^^ Junge, da musst du aber noch etwas üben  
Ansonsten aber ein toller Test


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

Wieder mal einer der meint alles besser zu können. Löte du mir erst mal 16mm² Leitungen auf eine Grafikkarte dann reden wir weiter. Ist dir überhaupt bewusst wie dick die Leitungen sind? 
Machs nach und zeig mir Bilder die wesentlich besser aussehen. Die Lötstellen sind absolut in Ordnung. Aber ihr könnt das über Bilder natürlich 10 Mal besser beurteilen als ich - schon klar.


----------



## derNetteMann (25. Februar 2012)

Roman lern endlich mal Löten, so wird das nix  Nein jetzt mal im Ernst. Klasse Review und die Lötstellen sind auch top. Bei so einer Kabeldicke geht das net besser. Und die davon keine Ahnung haben und/oder es trotzdem besser können erstmal zeigen, ansonsten bitte Klappe zu!


----------



## locojens (25. Februar 2012)

Aber schon blöd das dieses kleine fiese Stück Hardware soooo teuer ist! Meine Grafikkarte hat weniger gekostet als dieses nette Spielzeug.


----------



## winpoet88 (26. Februar 2012)

Super Beitrag.....!! Und sehr interessant dazu......wusste gar nicht, dass es so ein E Power Board gibt......für Overclocker eine interessante Sache !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Dragon70 (26. Februar 2012)

Ganz schön Krass , was du da gemacht hast, aber wenn man das letzte aus ner Graka an Leistung rausquetschen will, führt daran wohl kein weg daran vorbei, was? 

MfG Dragon


----------



## motek-18 (7. März 2012)

entlich mal einer der auch etwas erklährt  und logich heist die deviese NACH MACHEN


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (14. März 2012)

Ich hatte dir ja schon mal ein vorschlag zum löten abgegeben, jetzt habe ich erfahren des es leitfähigen Kleber gibt, kostet um die 60 Euro 5ml. Ich weiß leider aber nicht ob die gut sind habe also damit keine Erfahrung, wenn es aber funktionieren tut dann gaube ich das es dir eine Menge arbeit erspart.
Hier der Link dazu:  
Leitfähiger Klebstoff, Loctite 3880, 5ml - Herst.-Teile-Nr.: 30077 bei Mercateo günstig kaufen


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Wer keinen EVBot verwenden will kann auch einen Hardmod am Epower board machen. Hier die Anleitung


----------



## sn@ke (2. April 2012)

Klasse Arbeit Roman


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2012)

Die Karte hat was. ^^

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## OCPerformance (3. April 2012)

Klasse kann man sich die zusätzliche Kohle sparen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. April 2012)

Genialer Bericht und schönes Stück Hardware für die Zielgruppe, aber Otto-Normal würde glaube ich damit keine Grafikkarte riskieren. Daumen hoch für den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## DjangOC (30. Juni 2013)

Sag mal, sein mod brauchts nur unzer LN2, oder?

Bei ner Wakü bringt das nichts, oder?


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Juni 2013)

Unter Wakü lohnt sich der Spaß meist nicht, da du gar nicht in die Taktregionen vordringen kannst, wo das EPower-Board seinen Nutzen ausspielen kann. Zum Testen oder aus Interesse sicher nicht verkehrt, aber Nutzen sehe ich da eher weniger.

MFG


----------

